# Illustration album + affichage artiste



## paxal (27 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour.
Je peux enfin brancher mon iPod dans ma voiture. Ça fait des années que j'attends ça.

J'ai 2 soucis :
- l'écran du tableau de bord affiche le nom de l'album et le nom de la chanson... je préférerais le nom d'artiste que le nom d'album. 
- j'ai passé des heures à coller les pochettes dans la liste des albums, par iTunes 11 (quelle horreur ce truc !), mais je m'aperçois qu'il ne conserve la pochette que sur la première chanson de chaque album, donc elle n'apparait pas sur l'écran de ma voiture.
Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour remédier à ça ?

Je re-précise, j'ai sélectionné chaque album, fait pomme-i, puis collé l'illustration là où il fallait...


----------

